# 2 wonderful dogs in the Shasta County animal shelter



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

These are 2 great dogs I met today who are running out of time for a home. These are very nice animals please give them a look if you are thinking of adding a family member.

Julian - If I had room he would have come home with me. This guy reminded me so much of Snoop and he is desperately out of time for a home and has been in the shelter just to long 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Boxer | Redding, CA | Julian









Lexi
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Patterdale Terrier (Fell Terrier) | Redding, CA | Lexi


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG they were both such great dogs, I can't see why they don't have homes already  Hopefully being out this weekend gets them the homes they deserve.


----------

